# ZhanChi weirdness?



## mazter2010 (May 4, 2012)

I recently picked up my zhanchi again, in an effort to make it one of my mains.

I adjusted it and it turns just the same as my guhong(main) But, it is still overly loose. i.e. i pull apart the layers a little and it explodes everywhere, and pops/locks up!

And if i tension it so that it wont pop, its very stiff!
It's lube with CRC, its the colored version and it sucks!
any ideas?


----------



## yoshinator (May 4, 2012)

Could we see some pictures? It would be much easy to help then. 

anyway, does it have torpedoes? Of not, put some in, because the cube is designed to have them. Second, you're probably messing with the tensions too extremely, try going bit by bit until you find a comfortable tension.

And finally, if none of these things work, why are you trying to switch anyway? If you are happy with your Guhong, don't feel forced to switch to your Zhanchi just because more people like it. It's all personal preference!

Hope this helps.


----------



## RNewms27 (May 4, 2012)

Use something that isn't CRC. Or stick to the Guhong.


----------



## Bapao (May 4, 2012)

Give all of the pieces a good clean with detergent and then only lube the washers.

And yes, throw away your CRC stash. Anything aerosol is not good for the plastic.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 5, 2012)

Bapao said:


> And yes, throw away your CRC stash. Anything aerosol is not good for the plastic.


 
What?!?!? Why?


----------



## pkvk9122 (May 5, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> What?!?!? Why?



cos aerosols have this thing (idk, something like blah petrolium?) which is needed to be able to 'spray' the stuff out (thats what ive heard). But here in sydney australia, other lubes arent very common. So to me its Silicone spray

pkvk9122


----------



## mazter2010 (May 5, 2012)

CRC branded silicone does not have any petroleum in it
Why would i need to include pictures? just a normal colored zhanchi.
Also, it does have torpedoes in, but at the tightest tension comfortable for me, its still overly loose and locks up, corners turn around etc.



Bapao said:


> ...Anything aerosol is not good for the plastic.


I have never had a problem using crc in my 2 years of cubing..

(opinion alert !) Lubix is just overpriced lubricant in a fancy container (opinion alert !)

I'll probably end up getting torpedoes for my lovely guhong..
Ill try cleaning the pieces on the zhanchi.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 5, 2012)

CRC shouldn't be used for better puzzles. I have both CRC and Lubix, and Lubix is extremely good, and should be considered for all your main puzzles. When you put Lubix in your core, what it does is reduce the friction while still having a tighter tension. I've lubed one of my friend's cubes with Lubix, and it's about as tight as it can get, but still moves smoothly and cuts over 45 degrees


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 5, 2012)

mazter2010 said:


> (opinion alert !) Lubix is just overpriced lubricant in a fancy container (opinion alert !)




(Fact alert!) Lubix isn't actually overpriced it just seems expensive. Only a very small amount of Lubik is required to lube a 3x3. I have what is basically Lubik but without the name and is very similarly priced. (Fact alert!)


----------



## Alvin Tan (May 5, 2012)

mazter2010 said:


> CRC branded silicone does not have any petroleum in it



The content itself doesn't have petroleum. However, the propellant, the stuff that gets under pressure to drive the silicone, contains petroleum or hydrocarbon as stated on the bottle.

Source


----------



## James Ludlow (May 5, 2012)

Bapao said:


> And yes, throw away your CRC stash. Anything aerosol is not good for the plastic.


 


Ninja Storm said:


> CRC shouldn't be used for better puzzles.


 
Why not? 

I remember a time, not so long ago, when crc/jigaloo/tableau etc were all that was used.


----------



## drewsopchak (May 5, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> Why not?
> 
> I remember a time, not so long ago, when crc/jigaloo/tableau etc were all that was used.


 Yeah. CRC is fine. It doesn't destroy cubes.


----------



## Bapao (May 5, 2012)

You'll use aerosol lubes if it's all you can get ahold of. I did for a while. You could use sewing machine oil instead though (Maru lube). The additives that make the aerosol lubes "spay able" and smell "nice", can soften the plastic and make it spongy and porous. If I recall correctly, then it's one of the reasons WD40 was initially (and still is) shunned amongst cubers. Although using aerosols won't be a big deal in terms of performance, it can lead to faster degradation of the plastic than would occur with less intrusive lubricants. It's not like your cube will fall apart if you do spray them, but still, if you love your cube, then try to find something else if you can. 

I often hear cubers (especially from down under) claim that CRC and co are all they have at their disposal. I can imagine that the distances that one would need to travel in Aus if one lives in a remote location aren't to be compared to Europe, but there are alternatives.

If you have a hobby supply shop in your area, go there and ask for silicone oil 30000wt or 50000wt (it's used for scale RC models). It's cheap (5$ for 40cc) and is very similar to Lubix. Many claim that lubix is just silicone oil and I'm one of those that support these claims.

If you have a local store that sells sewing machine lubricant (or hair trimmer lubricant), also try that and see what you think.

Not trying to diss CRC and my claims are not based on facts. Just personal experience and general concencious.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 5, 2012)

CRC Site said:


> Plastic Safe: No


Quoted from here

Just what the site says. I have still used CRC on cubes, and I don't see any negative effect. I'll still try to stay away from using it on good cubes that I really care about/will compete with.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 5, 2012)

Bapao said:


> The additives that make the aerosol lubes "spay able" and smell "nice", can soften the plastic and make it spongy and porous. If I recall correctly, then it's one of the reasons WD40 was initially (and still is) shunned amongst cubers.


 
I think WD40 is shunned because it is a petroleum based product.


----------



## Bapao (May 5, 2012)

I keep thinking about the lube test badmephisto did. He needed a hammer to crack open some of those cubes during the test...You could pour a bucket of Lubix(silicone oil) over a cube but wouldn't need to use brute force to get it turning again...and it lasts longer.

I stopped using aerosols. 

@Mr Ludlow 

That was it, thx. I'm getting old...petroleum...Vasoline: the epitome of the word "lube" in general.


----------



## mazter2010 (May 5, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> (Fact alert!) Lubix isn't actually overpriced it just seems expensive. Only a very small amount of Lubik is required to lube a 3x3. I have what is basically Lubik but without the name and is very similarly priced. (Fact alert!)


 
A 300ml bottle of CRC that costs a dollar or two, will lube hundreds of cubes. I've used my silicone for 2 years and its still full.




BlueDevil said:


> Quoted from here
> 
> Just what the site says. I have still used CRC on cubes, and I don't see any negative effect. I'll still try to stay away from using it on good cubes that I really care about/will compete with.


 
My silicone doesn't say "heavy duty" on it, perhaps its different?




Bapao said:


> You'll use aerosol lubes if it's all you can get ahold of. I did for a while. You could use sewing machine oil instead though (Maru lube). The additives that make the aerosol lubes "spay able" and smell "nice", can soften the plastic and make it spongy and porous. If I recall correctly, then it's one of the reasons WD40 was initially (and still is) shunned amongst cubers. Although using aerosols won't be a big deal in terms of performance, it can lead to faster degradation of the plastic than would occur with less intrusive lubricants. It's not like your cube will fall apart if you do spray them, but still, if you love your cube, then try to find something else if you can.
> 
> I often hear cubers (especially from down under) claim that CRC and co are all they have at their disposal. I can imagine that the distances that one would need to travel in Aus if one lives in a remote location aren't to be compared to Europe, but there are alternatives.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the tips! There is a hobby shop near me, actually. ill go see if i can find some fake lubix there..


----------

